# Nounou et assistante maternelle



## Nanie7 (5 Août 2022)

Bo jour
Peut on être nounou et assistante maternelle avec le même employeur. Comment se fait la déclaration à la paje emploi
Merci


----------



## Popovdt (5 Août 2022)

Qu'entendez vous par nounou ? Car on dit nounou pour parler d'une assistante maternelle agréée on garde ce mot utilisé auparavant pour les personnes qui n'étaient pas agréées avant
Donc c'est la même chose. 
Après il y a baby sitter ou garde d'enfants


----------



## Nanie7 (5 Août 2022)

Nounou,je veux dire garde au domicile des parents. Pour garder un ou plusieurs enfants, faire des tâches ménagères. Assistante maternelle, je suis chez moi et je garde les enfants chez moi... Le statut est différent, les aides paje emploi presque pareil.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Si je comprend bien vous voulez garder l enfant chez vous et aussi chez les PE 

Est ce possible je sais pas trop .... Mais ce qui est sur c est que les tarifs horaires ne sont pas du tout les mêmes


----------



## B29 (5 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

Je pense qu'il faut faire deux contrats séparés. 

Le taux horaire n'est pas le même. 
Si vous gardez des enfants au domicile des parents et que vous faites du ménage l'heure est minimum le smic.

Faîtes très attention à ne pas vous faire avoir.


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

En effet je pense aussi qu'il faut faire 2 contrats distincts et 2 déclarations de salaires différentes.

En effet la grande différence c'est qu'une AM au domicile du PE, ne pouvant pas avoir un autre emploi au moment où elle employée par cette famille au domicile de l'employeur, elle devra être payée MINIMUM au SMIC horaire, que ce soit pour prendre en charge un seul enfant ou plusieurs, pour entretenir la maison aussi ou pas.


----------



## Nanie7 (5 Août 2022)

En ce qui concerne les salaires je ne m'inquiète pas, les parents sont au courant... Ma question était... Puis je avoir 2 emplois différents et au moment de la déclaration paje emploi qu'elle est la manipulation. Première déclaration assistante maternelle et deuxième déclaration garde à domicile. Quelqu'un a déjà fait cette manipulation ?


----------



## world (9 Août 2022)

vous pouvez pas etre nounou chez vous et etre nourrice au domicile des parents car le règlement et les déclaration ce font pas pareil de plus que les montant son les meme au domicile des parents le tarif et pas pariel  voir aussi assurance ci elle prend en compte que vous ette employer au domicile des parents mais que vous garderais les enfants chez vous de temp en temps  apres employer chez les parents ces plus pjemplois mais autre


----------



## Nanie7 (9 Août 2022)

Merci. J'ai eu la réponse de la paje emploi. Je peux avoir un contrat(bien sur différent) pour chaque statut et faire les 2
Au moment de la déclaration tion soit on clique sur asss mat soit sur garde à domicile


----------



## world (9 Août 2022)

*Contrat de travail*
à durée indéterminée (CDI)
Salarié du Particulier employeur
1 Entre l’employeur :
Mme M.
Nom de naissance :.......................................................................... Nom d’usage : ..........................................................................
Prénom : ........................................................................... Adresse : .................................................................................................
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................
Ville : ...................................................................................................................... Code postal : ......................................................
N° de téléphone : .................................................. N° Urssaf : ......................................................................... Code NAF : 97.00Z
Et le ou la salarié(e) :
Mme M.
Nom de naissance : ........................................................................... Nom d’usage : ........................................................................
Prénom : ............................................................................................................................................................................................
Adresse :..............................................................................................................................................................................................
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................
Ville :..................................................................................................................................................................................................
Code postal : ............................... N° de Sécurité sociale : .....................................................................
Les termes du contrat :
Il est conclu un contrat de travail régi par les dispositions de la Convention collective nationale (CCN) des salariés du particulier employeur.
La convention est tenue à la disposition du salarié qui pourra la consulter sur le lieu de travail.
Toute modification de ces textes lui sera notifiée dans le délai d'un mois après sa date d'effet.
*Organismes de retraite et de prévoyance*
Les institutions compétentes en matière de retraite et prévoyance sont :
IRCEM Retraite - 261, avenue des Nations Unies - 59 672 ROUBAIX CEDEX 1 - Tél.: 0980 980 990
IRCEM Prévoyance - 261, avenue des Nations Unies - 59 672 ROUBAIX CEDEX 1 - Tél.: 0980 980 990
Date d’entrée : ........... /........... /............
Durée de la période d’essai : ...............................................................................................................................................................
(Renouvellement possible sous réserve d’information écrite avant la fin de la première période. Art. 8 CCN)
Lieu habituel de travail
Adresse : .............................................................................................................................................................................................
..........................................................................Ville : ........................................................................... Code postal : .......................
Autres lieux
Adresse : .............................................................................................................................................................................................
..........................................................................Ville : ........................................................................... Code postal : .......................
*

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
*


----------

